# Wallington Police object to new McDonalds...



## brogdale (Oct 11, 2013)

...on grounds that McDonalds "..could lead to an increase in anti-social behaviour,"



http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...on-will-attract-thugs-say-police-8813836.html

I'm so drawn.....does my innate hatred of McD's allow me to line up behind the prejudices of the OB? Dilemmas, dilemmas.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

The Brixton McD sure has proved a trouble magnet in the past. Truth is, it's the same for any late night fast food store in the wrong/right location.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)

editor said:


> The Brixton McD sure has proved a trouble magnet in the past. Truth is, it's the same for any late night fast food store in the wrong/right location.


in years gone by the late night chemists in golders green attracted the wrong sort of crowd


----------



## brogdale (Oct 11, 2013)

editor said:


> The Brixton McD sure has proved a trouble magnet in the past. Truth is, it's the same for any late night fast food store in the wrong/right location.



I'm instinctively opposed to McDs, full stop. So I find no problem in lining up against their proposed outlet on Stafford Road, but I am slightly uncomfortable with the forces of objection I'd be joining. First we have the OB, and then, since the summer, our local LD scum-bag MP Brake has thrown his hat in with the local campaigners:-



> On Saturday Mr Brake met with over 40 campaigners in Stafford Road who voiced their concerns about the planning application submitted to Sutton Council.
> 
> Mr Brake said: “Many constituents have contacted me to express their concerns about the impact of this fast-food restaurant, if it is built, on the quality of local lives and the local environment.
> 
> ...



Hmmm....nothing there to suggest that Brake walked just about 100m to this protest from his own large, detached house just behind the proposed developement.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 11, 2013)

When I was a kid, they opened the first McDonalds in Ireland and we'd go there for a treat - it was a real big deal in those days. How times change


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 11, 2013)

> All this is going to do is attract jobs in souped-up cars


----------



## Paulie (Oct 13, 2013)

editor said:


> The Brixton McD sure has proved a trouble magnet in the past. Truth is, it's the same for any late night fast food store in the wrong/right location.



The arrival of McD's in Brixton was considered 'a good thing' after the riots. The 'We're backing Brixton' campaign was all about corporate concerns staying or arriving as a supposed act of good faith in the area.  The KFC wasn't there either back then - the Prince of Wales was twice the size. Tescos was only a smallish shop on Popes Rd.

Now all the chains seem to be gagging to be there.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 13, 2013)

brogdale said:


> ...on grounds that McDonalds "..could lead to an increase in anti-social behaviour,"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to know the area, Is it on the site of the long shut petrol station? 

Quite a few takeaways round there already and the McDonald's drive thru by waddon station has to be what, a whole ten minutes away max.

ETA just seen it is. I used to live the other side of Stafford road from there, I'd object. It's not needed


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2013)

Dan U said:


> You seem to know the area, Is it on the site of the long shut petrol station?
> 
> Quite a few takeaways round there already and the McDonald's drive thru by waddon station has to be what, a whole ten minutes away max.
> 
> ETA just seen it is. I used to live the other side of Stafford road from there, I'd object. It's not needed



Yep, the petrol station & the old McKinnons behind, next to the Windmill. Stafford Road is becoming (shit) fast food central with "Favorite Chicken" being my least favourite. There's already alot of obesity here...


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

Wallington police withdrew their objection some weeks ago. Council planning officers have approved the application. A very few residents have made a very big fuss with professional assistance from political allies. They only represent 6% of Wallington residents but they pretend to speak for us all.
Wallington welcomes McDonalds, the investment it brings, the removal of a large ugly derelict site, and 65 much needed jobs.
Look at the planning application, not the deliberately misleading propaganda widely publicised by a few nimbys.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Wallington police withdrew their objection some weeks ago. Council planning officers have approved the application. A very few residents have made a very big fuss with professional assistance from political allies. They only represent 6% of Wallington residents but they pretend to speak for us all.
> Wallington welcomes McDonalds, the investment it brings, the removal of a large ugly derelict site, and 65 much needed jobs.
> Look at the planning application, not the deliberately misleading propaganda widely publicised by a few nimbys.


You mean you want more people to come to your shop.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Wallington police withdrew their objection some weeks ago. Council planning officers have approved the application. A very few residents have made a very big fuss with professional assistance from political allies. They only represent 6% of Wallington residents but they pretend to speak for us all.
> Wallington welcomes McDonalds, the investment it brings, the removal of a large ugly derelict site, and 65 much needed jobs.
> Look at the planning application, not the deliberately misleading propaganda widely publicised by a few nimbys.


The case officer may have recommended the application for approval, but...





> The planning application for a two-storey drive through McDonalds restaurant on the site of the old petrol station opposite Pizza Express in Stafford Road Wallington will be decided at a Development Control Committee meeting on *16th October 7.30pm at Civic Offices, St Nicholas Way, Sutton SM1 1EA.*
> 
> The case officer’s report to committee recommends the application for *approval*, however members of the committee have discretion to vote against the officers recommendation on planning grounds.



Not a done deal yet. As an anti-McDonalds Wallington resident I'm interested in your assertion that "...*Wallington welcomes McDonalds.*..". Do you have any evidence to support that, or is it just an opinion?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You mean you want more people to come to your shop.


 Obviously busy already!


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The case officer may have recommended the application for approval, but...
> 
> Not a done deal yet. As an anti-McDonalds Wallington resident I'm interested in your assertion that "...*Wallington welcomes McDonalds.*..". Do you have any evidence to support that, or is it just an opinion?


Well, in answer I did the math and the signatories to the petition amounted to around 6% of the Wallington population. You can easily check this, dont have to believe only my words. And yes, as a local shopkeeper my own grass poll has shown the majority of customers would like a handy McDonalds or are just not bothered either way.
If the objectors, with their demonstrations and tame politicians, have their way then their legacy will be a huge ugly boarded up site for bill posters for many years to come. The site was a petrol station and thus the soil is deemed to be polluted. This will cost a whole lot of money to rectify and how many developers will want to foot THAT bill. To my mind it's McDonalds or nothing.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 14, 2013)

maths


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You mean you want more people to come to your shop.


Yes I do indeed want more people to come to my shop - and to all the other shops in Wallington. Stafford Road is overloaded with curry houses, chicken shops and kebab joints. Mostly evening trade only. The street needs livening up in the daytime.
And no the police arent objecting and no the closing time isnt 01.00, its 11.00 and no it wont cause traffic to clog the road.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

Wilson said:


> maths


 mathematical calculations. Better ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> And no the police arent objecting



Well, why would they when such a profitable second career beckons?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I'm instinctively opposed to McDs, full stop. So I find no problem in lining up against their proposed outlet on Stafford Road, but I am slightly uncomfortable with the forces of objection I'd be joining. First we have the OB, and then, since the summer, our local LD scum-bag MP Brake has thrown his hat in with the local campaigners:-
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....nothing there to suggest that Brake walked just about 100m to this protest from his own large, detached house just behind the proposed developement.


 Oh I wish I'd had the nerve to say your last sentence but you may just have identified the ringleader.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2013)

What's your stance on unionised workplaces? Zero hours contracts? Living Wage?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Well, in answer I did the math and the signatories to the petition amounted to around 6% of the Wallington population. You can easily check this, dont have to believe only my words. And yes, as a local shopkeeper my own grass poll has shown the majority of customers would like a handy McDonalds or are just not bothered either way.
> If the objectors, with their demonstrations and tame politicians, have their way then their legacy will be a huge ugly boarded up site for bill posters for many years to come. The site was a petrol station and thus the soil is deemed to be polluted. This will cost a whole lot of money to rectify and how many developers will want to foot THAT bill. To my mind it's McDonalds or nothing.



OK Steve, I can see what you've done there. You've turned the total of petitioners into a % of what you believe the population of Wallington to be. Yep, but that's not exactly supportive of your assertion that *"..Wallington welcomes McDonalds.*.." is it? And while we're at it, did you actually read what had been posted in this thread? The fact that you felt able to say "Look at the planning application, _*not the deliberately misleading propaganda widely publicised by a few nimbys.*_" leads me to think that you weren't really engaging with the existing discussion, just offering us your own vested interest.

Let me be clear; I happen to be a Wallington resident who objects to McDonalds irrespective of any other views expressed. They are a vile greedy, corporate cancer that are willing to despoil commmunities and destroy people's health for profit. I hope, (but am not confident), that the councillors reject this application; Wallington most certainly does not need any more fast food outlets.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, why would they when such a profitable second career beckons?


The local papers seized on the police objections. McDonalds bashing sells papers. But no mention when they withdrew them. And there are jobs on the table too. 65 of them in fact and if the local police dont fill them perhaps some disillusioned youngsters might.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, why would they when such a profitable second career beckons?


 Much as I found the basis for their objection stereotypical prejudice, I'm intrigued that the OB apparently dropped their objection. Wonder what changed their mind?


----------



## Wilson (Oct 14, 2013)

do mcd's sell donuts?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's your stance on unionised workplaces? Zero hours contracts? Living Wage?


My stance is that zero hours contracts are an insult and that the living wage is calculated by people who are never going to have to live on it. As to unionised workplaces I believe that in their time, before Mrs T emasculated them, they served to maintain and even raise living standards.
Although McDonalds probably capitalise, they arent to blame. We all know who is.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm pretty certain that 'Peppers' do, and from the old 'nick' the OB only had to schlep about 67m along the road to re-stock. Now that the Met. have sold off the old 'nick' to pwoperdee developers and moved the plastic OB into an old office block they've got about 198m to walk to 'Peppers'. You might well be onto something there; the proposed McDs would be right across the road from the new 'nick.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Much as I found the basis for their objection stereotypical prejudice, I'm intrigued that the OB apparently dropped their objection. Wonder what changed their mind?


I dont know, but I emailed them to ask if their objections were bassed upon any reports or statistics. I checked the MPS website and guess whatr - most reports concerning McDonalds were about assistance it had given the community. As to crimes - well hardly any.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> My stance is that zero hours contracts are an insult and that the living wage is calculated by people who are never going to have to live on it. As to unionised workplaces I believe that in their time, before Mrs T emasculated them, they served to maintain and even raise living standards.
> Although McDonalds probably capitalise, they arent to blame. _*We all know who is*_.



Go on...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I dont know, but I emailed them to ask if their objections were bassed upon any reports or statistics. I checked the MPS website and guess whatr - most reports concerning McDonalds were about assistance it had given the community. As to crimes - well hardly any.



Hmmm...gets more and more murky.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> OK Steve, I can see what you've done there. You've turned the total of petitioners into a % of what you believe the population of Wallington to be. Yep, but that's not exactly supportive of your assertion that *"..Wallington welcomes McDonalds.*.." is it? And while we're at it, did you actually read what had been posted in this thread? The fact that you felt able to say "Look at the planning application, _*not the deliberately misleading propaganda widely publicised by a few nimbys.*_" leads me to think that you weren't really engaging with the existing discussion, just offering us your own vested interest.
> 
> Let me be clear; I happen to be a Wallington resident who objects to McDonalds irrespective of any other views expressed. They are a vile greedy, corporate cancer that are willing to despoil commmunities and destroy people's health for profit. I hope, (but am not confident), that the councillors reject this application; Wallington most certainly does not need any more fast food outlets.


 Yes thats what I did with the figures. I may have come in in the middle of a thread. Apologies, I just joined and didnt realise it was ongoing. The other forum I've posted on is Councillor Jayne McCoys and I simply get censored there. I'll read back and try to get the direction.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> The other forum I've posted on is Councillor Jayne McCoys and I simply get censored there..



Lib Dem?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Lib Dem?


 Of course LibDem. And with a history of opposing McD applications. A very big wheel in the Council, paired with a high profile LibDem MP and both of them heavily involved with OGRES - Onslow Gardens Residents Assoc - which has orchestrated the campaign.
At least your feelings about the McDonalds chain are your own. You havent been whipped into a frenzy by the clever but misleading publicity OGRES has put about.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Of course LibDem. And with a history of opposing McD applications. A very big wheel in the Council, paired with a high profile LibDem MP and both of them heavily involved with OGRES - Onslow Gardens Residents Assoc - which has orchestrated the campaign.
> At least your feelings about the McDonalds chain are your own. You havent been whipped into a frenzy by the clever but misleading publicity OGRES has put about.


 Fair enough, but what was all that shit about not being able to comment on Brake's personal V.I.? What's he got on you?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Fair enough, but what was all that shit about not being able to comment on Brake's personal V.I.? What's he got on you?


 I wasnt exactly sure if his home address was a state secret


----------



## Dan U (Oct 14, 2013)

lol @ OGRES, that is a cracking acronym Steve Lewis

long time since i've lived in Wallington, but I went to school there, lived in various places around the area and have always had a certain affection for the place. Shopping definitely needs a hand and i can remember the opposition to the Sainsburys for example, but is Mcdonalds really the answer? i dunno.

eta as a random aside, I drive past Mellows Park regularly and its a shame to see the once well used bowling green left to rot and the cafe simply gone! used to play footie over there.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I wasnt exactly sure if his home address was a state secret


 Holy shit. It's come to a pretty pass if we can't know where our political 'servants' live.

The slimey, lying cunt lives just around the back of what is just about to become the largest, fuck-off McDs east of Oak Brook


----------



## sim667 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dan U said:


> lol @ OGRES, that is a cracking acronym Steve Lewis
> 
> long time since i've lived in Wallington, but I went to school there, lived in various places around the area and have always had a certain affection for the place. Shopping definitely needs a hand and i can remember the opposition to the Sainsburys for example, but is Mcdonalds really the answer? i dunno.
> 
> eta as a random aside, I drive past Mellows Park regularly and its a shame to see the once well used bowling green left to rot and the cafe simply gone! used to play footie over there.




I worked at the magistrates court when it was turned into a college.

There's a uber sainsvurys now


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Holy shit. It's come to a pretty pass if we can't know where our political 'servants' live.
> 
> The slimey, lying cunt lives just around the back of what is just about to become the largest, fuck-off McDs east of Oak Brook


So strange he hasnt mentioned that. To anyone not in the know he just comes across as concerned about the community. He must have forgotten.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I worked at the magistrates court when it was turned into a college.
> 
> There's a uber sainsvurys now


 Ha ha thats their own acronym. They're very proud of it.
Yes I've been trading in Wallington since 1992. The poor old place is suffering badly.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Ha ha thats their own acronym. They're very proud of it.
> Yes I've been trading in Wallington since 1992. The poor old place is suffering badly.



Can you give a local a clue about which shop you run?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Can you give a local a clue about which shop you run?


 No secret, its the phone shop next to Trueloves. By the Missionary Mart.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> No secret, its the phone shop next to Trueloves. By the Missionary Mart.



Got you.

Never been in, but then my good old 6303i never lets me down!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 14, 2013)

got a fair amount of furniture from Missionary Mart in my time, glad it is still going.

good lucj with your shop Steve Lewis


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Got you.
> 
> Never been in, but then my good old 6303i never lets me down!


I forgive you. But strangely my MP, who is very interested in promoting local business, has never been in either.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

Dan U said:


> got a fair amount of furniture from Missionary Mart in my time, glad it is still going.
> 
> good lucj with your shop Steve Lewis


 Thanks Dan. Yes the "Mish" is still going strong. It has a superb, if rather disorganised library and you can usually pick up other good stuff there. I often wander round it.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 14, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Got you.
> 
> Never been in, but then my good old 6303i never lets me down!


 You might want to google McDonalds Wallington and go to "diary of a local Councillor." You may not last very long before getting banned, as I have been, but I'm sure you could get in a bit of cut and thrust first.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> You might want to google McDonalds Wallington and go to "diary of a local Councillor." You may not last very long before getting banned, as I have been, but I'm sure you could get in a bit of cut and thrust first.



Alright "Concerned of Wallington"

You have been a busy boy, haven't you?

Do you have a link to that formal withdrawal of objection from the OB?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> No secret, its the phone shop next to Trueloves. By the Missionary Mart.


The question is, what's Zammo's opinion?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 15, 2013)

Does he still work in Wallington? Was a key cutting shop wasn't it?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan U said:


> lol @ OGRES, that is a cracking acronym Steve Lewis
> 
> long time since i've lived in Wallington, _*but I went to school there*_





DaveCinzano said:


> The question is, what's Zammo's opinion?



What do you think?









Actually, he probsably supports the development, like Steve, for footfall reasons...and, of course, the greater the number of asbo-holding, pimped vehicle thugs attracted to the area, the greater the number of doors kicked in! Kerching


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Alright "Concerned of Wallington"
> 
> You have been a busy boy, haven't you?
> 
> Do you have a link to that formal withdrawal of objection from the OB?


 Yes, all contained within http://sutton.moderngov.co.uk/docum...3 19.30 Development Control Committee.pdf?T=9 items 3.26 to 3.28.
 I have in my hand at this moment a flyer produced by OGRES and widely distributed advising among other horror stories "the police are very concerned about potential anti-social behaviour at all hours." Strangely the leaflet anti-sociallyl to aprotest outside Sutton Civic Offices and suggests "bring your family, your friends, your neighbours and a home made banner or two - there'll even be a band to entertain you."
Thus will the OGRES, with Mr Brake and Ms McCoy leading from behind, seek to convince the majority LibDem Councillors on the Development Control Committee that they are the champions of the community. And given the fact that Sutton Council is already opposed to the application they'll be shooting at an open goal. Its a foregone conclusion the application will be rejected but the LibDems needed to give the impression the residents are behind them so OGRES was a very handy vehicle to achieve that.
Love or hate McDonalds, this should be an eye opener of exactly how local government works. The few controlling the many. At the core of this will probably be around 10 people.
When the application is turned down I would love to see the boarded up ugly site festooned with poster sized pictures of Mr Brake and Ms McCoy. Having what looks like a remnant of the Blitz smack in the middle of our town will be their legacy.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Does he still work in Wallington? Was a key cutting shop wasn't it?



Were you around Wallington when Zammo (and his old Mum) used to have BBQs out on the Staff Rd. pavement with 'Doc' from the tattoo shop! Proper drag the furniture out onto the pavement stuff - brilliant.

e2a : Mrs B reminds me that the BBQs usually included the postie as well.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan U said: ↑
lol @ OGRES, that is a cracking acronym Steve Lewis

long time since i've lived in Wallington, _*but I went to school there*_
Click to expand...
DaveCinzano said: ↑
The question is, what's Zammo's opinion?
Click to expand...
What do you think?



brogdale said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Callie (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> The poor old place is suffering badly.


 
How do you honestly think MacDonalds is going to help with that. Youve moaned about the number of fast food/take away businesses....which is exactly and solely what MacDonalds is! Just because they might open from 6am til 11pm doesnt mean the custom they bring will increase customers to other businesses imo

I wonder how the local cafes etc feel about MacDonalds on their doorstep. I doubt they would welcome it.

Do you live in the local area? How do you feel about the litter?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he probsably supports the development, like Steve, for footfall reasons...and, of course, the greater the number of asbo-holding, pimped vehicle thugs attracted to the area, the greater the number of doors kicked in! Kerching


Umm actually if these imaginary asbo-holding thugs do make Wallington McDonalds into some sort of Mecca and travel here in their thousands the first door they would be likely to kick in is mine.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Were you around Wallington when Zammo (and his old Mum) used to have BBQs out on the Staff Rd. pavement with 'Doc' from the tattoo shop! Proper drag the furniture out onto the pavement stuff - brilliant.
> 
> e2a : Mrs B reminds me that the BBQs usually included the postie as well.


 I still see Doc from time to time. Great bloke although I never understood a word he said.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I still see Doc from time to time. Great bloke although I never understood a word he said.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Umm actually if these imaginary asbo-holding thugs do make Wallington McDonalds into some sort of Mecca and travel here in their thousands the first door they would be likely to kick in is mine.



Hmmm... had you thought through all of the (many) negative externalities of McDeath's....as well as the percieved benefits?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

Callie said:


> How do you honestly think MacDonalds is going to help with that. Youve moaned about the number of fast food/take away businesses....which is exactly and solely what MacDonalds is! Just because they might open from 6am til 11pm doesnt mean the custom they bring will increase customers to other businesses imo
> 
> I wonder how the local cafes etc feel about MacDonalds on their doorstep. I doubt they would welcome it.
> 
> Do you live in the local area? How do you feel about the litter?


I've moaned about the number of fast food/takeaways that are closed in the daytime. It just blocks more diverse retail shops from opening. Count the curry houses from Sainsburys lights to CMW's. I think you'll find there are 8. How many of them will serve you lunch or breakfast ? None. The street is strangled by evening only businesses. Who would want to go shopping in Stafford Road ? Do you ? It has virtually nothing to offer unless you're compiling a good curry guide.
And on the subject of litter, is Stafford Road knee deep in litter ? No ? Well it should be because between chicken shops, curry houses, Kebab joints and fish & chip shops a ton of litter must be produced. Or is it only McDonalds customers who drop litter ? Have any of the other fast food outlets got a litter picking policy ? Nope.
Wake up and see whats happening here. Unless you want to see NIck Clegg and his knitting circle controlling our every freedom.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Yes, all contained within http://sutton.moderngov.co.uk/documents/b5659/Second Dispatch 16th-Oct-2013 19.30 Development Control Committee.pdf?T=9 items 3.26 to 3.28.



Hmmm.... 

So, surprise surprise....the OB drop their objection..


> _Following a meeting between the Wallington South Safer Neighbourhood Team, the applicants and their security manager..._



and their objection based upon...


> _..the drive-through would result in an unacceptable noise impact on adjoining occupiers, the development would attract anti-
> social behaviour to the area (with youth travelling from other areas) and traffic implications due to Stafford Road already being
> heavily congested. _



...is dropped because McDeath's say they...


> _..would seek to eliminate and reduce any crime and disorder in or around their restaurants. These measures include the installation
> of CCTV cameras in accordance with Home Office Guidelines, retention of CCTV images for 28 days, the installation of a staff and
> customer care system providing audio visual security and the provision of a security management plan (to be securedby conditions)._



...put up a camera, entry camera and have a policy.

Clearly no evidence of corruption there, then.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Hmmm... had you thought through all of the (many) negative externalities of McDeath's....as well as the percieved benefits?


 Indeed I have. If you ignore the fact they are a corporate monster (just like all the supermarkets and all the petrol companies and banks and insurers etc etc) which is a fact we cant really change the negatives are :-

It COULD cause an increase in traffic. Independent traffic studies say not but it COULD.

It COULD result in some litter, although most people take their McD's home or eat in the restaurant.

It COULD bring some toerags into the area if they prefer this McD's to any of the others, but its the job of our noble police force to control the streets, not shut them down so they have less to do.

It COULD keep some people awake who live right on top of it but not as much as the Windmill already does.

The little kids from Bandon Hill School COULD break out in the daytime and fill their faces with burgers - if they have the money to buy them of course.

It COULD result in a drop in property values in Blenheim Gardens and Onslow Gardens. Not very likely but THIS is what the whole OGRES protest thing is about.

Have I missed anything ?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> So, surprise surprise....the OB drop their objection..
> 
> ...


Ha ha well you cant exactly stand up at the DCC meeting and say the police are corrupt. Where would it end ? You'll be saying the government is corrupt next.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Have I missed anything ?



Quite possibly.

tbf to Brake his gaff is actually 600m away from the site, not the 100 I initially thought, but I take your point about the motivation for these LDs with £0.5m+ properties around the McDs.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Ha ha well you cant exactly stand up at the DCC meeting and say the police are corrupt. Where would it end ? You'll be saying the government is corrupt next.



You're quite right, people would laugh if you declared police corruption as news!

I'll probably take flak for this, but personally I was hoping the Waitrose would snap up the site for a midi-sized outlet, (like the one in Oxted), instead of that excrescence. It would much more convenient for me, rather than having to walk into Croydon for my free "MW" coffees.

Big gap in Waitrose coverage round here.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

I would have liked a B&Q personally. But apart from commercial considerations I really like McD's Big Breakfasts. Very handy for me if it gets built.

If McD's had decided to plonk it at the entrance to Roundshaw we wouldnt have heard a word from our caring community leaders.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I would have liked a B&Q personally. But apart from commercial considerations I really like McD's Big Breakfasts. Very handy for me if it gets built.
> 
> If McD's had decided to plonk it at the entrance to Roundshaw we wouldnt have heard a word from our caring community leaders.



Let's be honest, Staff Rd. can't really handle the current traffic flows, can it? That absurdly poor signalled entrance to Sainsbury's has never helped. (Never understood why pedestrians have no signalling at all around that 'death-trap') Basically, that end of the road needs no further development; it would be better as a small park.

e2a : think you might be right about the Roundshaw point.

e2a ii : Welcome to Urban! Maybe you'll decide to stay beyond the decision tommorrow?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone who understands traffic flow should study that area. The £100k from TFL for Stafford road is going to be spent partly on providing new parking places. But instead of just changing the signage they are going to extend the pavements in those areas by 1.8 metres and cars will park on the pavement !! Easy to blow £100k if they do that, and for what ? Then there's narrowing of the road at the crossings, traffic calming at the intersections etc etc. How long this will all take is anyones guess but the congestion the works will cause will be horrendous.
Cant put a park on the site without first de-polluting the subsoil because it was a garage. No way the council will foot that bill, nor most other developers. Its a case of the lesser of 2 evils but I really believe a McD's will raise the area rather than lower it.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Let's be honest, Staff Rd. can't really handle the current traffic flows, can it? That absurdly poor signalled entrance to Sainsbury's has never helped. (Never understood why pedestrians have no signalling at all around that 'death-trap') Basically, that end of the road needs no further development; it would be better as a small park.
> 
> e2a : think you might be right about the Roundshaw point.
> 
> e2a ii : Welcome to Urban! Maybe you'll decide to stay beyond the decision tommorrow?


Yes I'd like to stay. Never knew about this site, its good to have a discussion where you dont have to watch your words.


----------



## Callie (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I've moaned about the number of fast food/takeaways that are closed in the daytime. It just blocks more diverse retail shops from opening. Count the curry houses from Sainsburys lights to CMW's. I think you'll find there are 8. How many of them will serve you lunch or breakfast ? None.


  how many caffs? what about peppers deli, they do a LOVELY breakfast sandwich  There are plenty of places to get lunch/breakfast ??



> The street is strangled by evening only businesses. Who would want to go shopping in Stafford Road ? Do you ? It has virtually nothing to offer unless you're compiling a good curry guide.


 but MacDonalds will resolve that  If I want to pop to the shops I'd go to Wallington High Street. I dont see how the footfall of potential MacDonalds customers is likely to increase business to anything other than newsagents/convenience stores on the road. People arent going to go and buy a burger then suddenly decide they'll go and get a new phone contract or get their keys, a tattoo or a facial are they?



> And on the subject of litter, is Stafford Road knee deep in litter ? No ? Well it should be because between chicken shops, curry houses, Kebab joints and fish & chip shops a ton of litter must be produced. Or is it only McDonalds customers who drop litter ? Have any of the other fast food outlets got a litter picking policy ? Nope.


 So litter isnt an issue, thats good. Lets hope that doesnt change.



> Wake up and see whats happening here. Unless you want to see NIck Clegg and his knitting circle controlling our every freedom.


 lol


I think you are misguided to think having a MacDonalds open is going to help Stafford Road. School kids will love it though. I think its presence will possibly damage custom to other businesses such as the caffs and the deli? Id rather have the independant businesses like those than Maccy Ds.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

The campaign against McDonald's in Wallington had a sniff of the Hampstead campaign (which also lost) about it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2013)

Callie said:


> People arent going to go and buy a burger then suddenly decide they'll go and get a new phone contract or get their keys, a tattoo or a facial are they?



Hey, who knows what mind-bending agents they slip into the _special sauce_


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

Callie said:


> how many caffs? what about peppers deli, they do a LOVELY breakfast sandwich  There are plenty of places to get lunch/breakfast ??
> 
> but MacDonalds will resolve that  If I want to pop to the shops I'd go to Wallington High Street. I dont see how the footfall of potential MacDonalds customers is likely to increase business to anything other than newsagents/convenience stores on the road. People arent going to go and buy a burger then suddenly decide they'll go and get a new phone contract or get their keys, a tattoo or a facial are they?
> 
> ...


 Peppers do fantastic food, Stan's does a great breakfast, no argument there. Where else ?

No they arent immediately going to go from eating their burger to flat our retail therapy, but they MIGHT just begin to recognise Wallington as a place they can shop instead of just driving through it en route to Sutton or Croydon.

What is this thing about McDonalds litter ? Litter is dropped by litterers not specifically McDonalds customers. Same thing as McD's attracts ASB. But pubs and clubs and kebab joints dont ?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> The campaign against McDonald's in Wallington had a sniff of the Hampstead campaign (which also lost) about it.


 Well I hope this campaign loses too but with the fuss they're about to kick up at the Civic Offices tomorrow I somehow doubt it. It has professional misleaders involved. I expect the demo to be on TV, they know all about publicity. A band, jugglers etc etc. And no doubt many protestors bussed in from other nimby strongholds.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

I bet they would not object to a Starbucks.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Cant put a park on the site without first de-polluting the subsoil because it was a garage. No way the council will foot that bill, nor most other developers. Its a case of the lesser of 2 evils but I really believe a McD's will raise the area rather than lower it.



I know (sadly) they'd never let it become a small park/open space...but I'm not sure about you decontamination ideas. There's absolutely nothing in the application proposals relating to this; I'd kinda assumed that the out-going user corporation would have been responsible for any decontamination works required?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I know (sadly) they'd never let it become a small park/open space...but I'm not sure about you decontamination ideas. There's absolutely nothing in the application proposals relating to this; I'd kinda assumed that the out-going user corporation would have been responsible for any decontamination works required?


 No, if you plough through it you'll find the pollution bit. And further - if more pollution is detected there has to be more remedial work. Its all in there somewhere


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I'd kinda assumed that the out-going user corporation would have been responsible for any decontamination works required?



Requiring the polluter to pay the cost of clean up is not a concept enshrined in capitalism or indeed UK law.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I bet they would not object to a Starbucks.



Yeah, yeah yeah...but not all objectors to McDeath's are just in it for NIMBYish interests or simply because they are members of the 'knit your own museli sandals' brigade.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> No, if you plough through it you'll find the pollution bit. And further - if more pollution is detected there has to be more remedial work. Its all in there somewhere



Oh OK...my bad. Do you know what numbers I'd should be looking at?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Requiring the polluter to pay the cost of clean up is not a concept enshrined in capitalism or indeed UK law.


 Sadly.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, yeah yeah...but not all objectors to McDeath's are just in it for NIMBYish interests or simply because they are members of the 'knit your own museli sandals' brigade.


Not all, but a significant majority I would wager. I doubt there is a coterie of black clad anarchist vegans opposing Maccy D's in Wallington.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Not all, but a significant majority I would wager. I doubt there is a coterie of black clad anarchist vegans opposing Maccy D's in Wallington.





> _*"coterie"*_



Not even a cadre.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

Since McDonald's upped and left Mitcham it is in decline. I would prefer other choices regarding food but now we have few. Manky chicken shops, 1 chippie, several Caribbean places all serving the same stuff, more manky chicken etc.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, yeah yeah...but not all objectors to McDeath's are just in it for NIMBYish interests or simply because they are members of the 'knit your own museli sandals' brigade.


 No, not all. But I hope to persuade you to look at the controlling elements behind this campaign. You'll already know their objectives.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

Wallington needs more of the Waddon about it and less of the Woodmansterne.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Not all, but a significant majority I would wager. I doubt there is a coterie of black clad anarchist vegans opposing Maccy D's in Wallington.


 Oh no, no anarchistic vegans, but something more dangerous. They look like ordinary people. They speak almost like ordinary people. But their principle objective is to revert Wallington back to the days of lavender fields and populate the high street with tea rooms. They watch endless re-runs of The Prisoner and debate amongst themselves as to who should be Number 1.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> No, not all. But I hope to persuade you to look at the controlling elements behind this campaign. You'll already know their objectives.


 Steve, I don't need persuading that the LDs are self-serving, sanctimonious, decietful shysters; it's just on this issue I happen to agree with the opponents to the nasty US corporation that profits from making our kids morbidly obese.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Oh no, no anarchistic vegans, but something more dangerous. They look like ordinary people. They speak almost like ordinary people. But their principle objective is to revert Wallington back to the days of lavender fields and populate the high street with tea rooms. They watch endless re-runs of The Prisoner and debate amongst themselves as to who should be Number 1.


Ah yes that lot. They probably want a Waitrose on the site.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Wallington needs more of the Waddon about it and less of the Woodmansterne.


 Oh yes! Which is an (nicely) alliterative way of saying more Croydon than Sutton. Actually, with the rapidly increasing ethnic diversity of Wallington some positive changes are occuring; where would I be with out the Turkish Food Store down by the station. Their F&V and herbs in particular are excellent.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Ah yes that lot. They probably want a Waitrose on the site.


 Oi; that _was_ my suggestion!


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Steve, I don't need persuading that the LDs are self-serving, sanctimonious, decietful shysters; it's just on this issue I happen to agree with the opponents to the nasty US corporation that profits from making our kids morbidly obese.


The local chicken shops aren't known for promoting health or paying above minimum wage incomes. Should the site just sell low fat carrot cake?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> The local chicken shops aren't known for promoting health or paying above minimum wage incomes. Should the site just sell low fat carrot cake?



Accepted. In fact I happen to have some inside knowledge of the (financial & manpower) issues that have affected the LBoS's planning department, and increased the chances of any old "manky chicken" shop applying for Staff Rd. premises getting through without much scrutiny.

I'm sure Waitrose would sell low fat carrot cake within their range, but here at Brogdale Acres we prefer to bake own own.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Steve, I don't need persuading that the LDs are self-serving, sanctimonious, decietful shysters; it's just on this issue I happen to agree with the opponents to the nasty US corporation that profits from making our kids morbidly obese.


Brog (can I call you that ?) Its the parents making the kids obese. But mine arent, they have McD's and KFC and pizza etc, but not to excess. Excess of anything is unhealthy. Asda is a nasty US corporation too. But thats an argument I couldnt win. 
On this occasion you concur with the objections. But, I'm pleased to note, not with the objectors.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> The local chicken shops aren't known for promoting health or paying above minimum wage incomes. Should the site just sell low fat carrot cake?


 So true. I'm prepared to bet McD's hygeine standards are way above those of that awful Favourite Chicken shop et al. They have to be because they're always under public scrutiny, which isnt a bad thing.
Additionally McD's has to promote equal opportunities. I dont see many equal opportunities in most of the fast food outfits in Stafford Road, particularly if your native language is English.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Clearly no evidence of corruption there, then.



Bent cops in LBS? Surely not!

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=200151521943540341131.0004c0b764acd1164171a&msa=0


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2013)

> I'm prepared to bet McD's hygeine standards are way above those of that awful Favourite Chicken shop et al



clearly you have never been a McSlave- believe me things like observance the 5-second rule are the least of your worries. And thats just at the front end, what goes on in the supply chain doesn't bear thinking about.


and yet, I still eat the odd cheeseburger, caught the addiction while workin there


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Oi; that _was_ my suggestion!


 The pollution thing - contaminated land actually - is on page 20. I finally found it.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> clearly you have never been a McSlave- believe me things like observance the 5-second rule are the least of your worries. And thats just at the front end, what goes on in the supply chain doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> 
> and yet, I still eat the odd cheeseburger, caught the addiction while workin there


 Tell me more


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmm everyone gone to lunch ? A sneaky Big Mac perhaps ?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Were you around Wallington when Zammo (and his old Mum) used to have BBQs out on the Staff Rd. pavement with 'Doc' from the tattoo shop! Proper drag the furniture out onto the pavement stuff - brilliant.
> 
> e2a : Mrs B reminds me that the BBQs usually included the postie as well.



ha no i don't think so. i've not lived in Wallington directly for 10 years but my association goes back to birth really as have family there


----------



## Dan U (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> If McD's had decided to plonk it at the entrance to Roundshaw we wouldnt have heard a word from our caring community leaders.



hard to argue with this.

anyone remember when Tosh Lines (i think it was) blew up Instone and the smoke all blew back on to the fields? was


----------



## Callie (Oct 15, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Wallington needs more of the Waddon about it and less of the Woodmansterne.


 you what?


----------



## Callie (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Additionally McD's has to promote equal opportunities. I dont see many equal opportunities in most of the fast food outfits in Stafford Road, particularly if your native language is English.


 
Do you want a job in a chicken shop?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

Callie said:


> Do you want a job in a chicken shop?


 Well no actually, but just as well.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Callie said:


> you what?



This, I think?

<a href="http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-to-new-mcdonalds.315931/page-3#post-12625897">Wallington Police object to new McDonalds...</a>


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan U said:


> hard to argue with this.
> 
> anyone remember when Tosh Lines (i think it was) blew up Instone and the smoke all blew back on to the fields? was



Yes.

e2a : 

go to 2.40 for the fun

Incidentally, which fine educational establishment did you attend? Maybe I taught you?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Hmm everyone gone to lunch ? A sneaky Big Mac perhaps ?



Sorry, had to walk over to Croydon town for me free "My Waitrose" coffee. See what I mean?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Sorry, had to walk over to Croydon town for me free "My Waitrose" coffee. See what I mean?


 I'm not on commission, honestly, but after a tiring walk to Croydon you might find an ice cold McFlurry very refereshing.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> The pollution thing - contaminated land actually - is on page 20. I finally found it.



Yep, cheers...got it.

Do you really think the council will chuck this out tomorrow night? Despite all the froth from the OGRES I'd seriously be surprised if the whole LD group got behind their Nimbyism. I mean a promise of 65 jobs? I say it'll get through...let's see, eh?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I'm not on commission, honestly, but after a tiring walk to Croydon you might find an ice cold McFlurry very refereshing.



...and back! No thanks, I'm off for tea and Mrs B's (low fat?) carrot cake.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yep, cheers...got it.
> 
> Do you really think the council will chuck this out tomorrow night? Despite all the froth from the OGRES I'd seriously be surprised if the whole LD group got behind their Nimbyism. I mean a promise of 65 jobs? I say it'll get through...let's see, eh?


We'll see. I personally think they'll make so much noise the DCC will be intimidated even though it's only supposed to consider planning reasons. BTW Mr Brake will not be attending, according to the Facebook page "McDNoalds in Wallington" he has another meeting. I doubt there'll be any room for non objectors  at the meeting but by not being there he cant have the finger pointed at him for using his position to serve his own interests.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> We'll see. I personally think they'll make so much noise the DCC will be intimidated even though it's only supposed to consider planning reasons. BTW Mr Brake will not be attending, according to the Facebook page "McDNoalds in Wallington" he has another meeting. I doubt there'll be any room for non objectors  at the meeting but by not being there he cant have the finger pointed at him for using his position to serve his own interests.



Local rag ramping up the excitement for tonight's 'big match'!
Seeming to assume the go-ahead for McDeaths from the DCC...?



> Protesters are set to stage a demonstration outside Sutton Council's offices in a last ditch bid to stop a fast food joint being built on their doorsteps.
> 
> _*Sutton Council's development control committee is due to give the go-ahead to plans to build a two storey McDonald's*_ in Stafford Road at a meeting on Wednesday.
> 
> The council's planning officers, who advise the councillors on the committee, recommended they approved the application to build the restaurant despite a almost 400 letters of objection and petition against the plans with 1,367 signatures on it.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep the Guardian are loving it. Have a look here, I seem to have some support
http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...n_McDonald_s_decision_meeting/?action=success


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 16, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Yep the Guardian are loving it. Have a look here, I seem to have some support
> http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...n_McDonald_s_decision_meeting/?action=success


I learned an excellent new acronym today. Much better than NIMBY. It's BANANA - Build Absolutely Nothing Anywhere Near Anything. One of the wags on the Guardian forum posted it.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I learned an excellent new acronym today. Much better than NIMBY. It's BANANA - Build Absolutely Nothing Anywhere Near Anything. One of the wags on the Guardian forum posted it.



Any news yet? I assume it will be twittered or facebooked somewhere?


----------



## fat Andy (Oct 17, 2013)

Tweet from Sutton last night indicates that planning denied. MP was there in an overflow room as so many attended. Either Brogdale convinces Waitrose or we keep the wooden screens for the forseeable!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

fat Andy said:


> Tweet from Sutton last night indicates that planning denied. MP was there in an overflow room as so many attended. Either Brogdale convinces Waitrose or we keep the wooden screens for the forseeable!



Thanks for that Andy. I'll get on with my email to Mark Price.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

The actor who played Zammo has a keycutting business round the corner. The anti-social behaviour caused by Mcdonalds might just turn into a class "A" drugs epidemic.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

Ah, yes....here's the update from the LD blogging councillor:-



> *Update on Planning Committee decision on Wallington McDonalds*
> Tonight the councillors on the Development Control  Committee unanimously refused the proposals for a two-storey McDonalds restaurant and drive-through on Stafford Road in Wallington.
> 
> There was a huge turnout of local people for the protest and around 200 people stayed for the duration of the meeting.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 17, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> The actor who played Zammo has a keycutting business round the corner. The anti-social behaviour caused by Mcdonalds might just turn into a class "A" drugs epidemic.


http://mentorlock.co.uk/images/layout_01.jpg


----------



## Chz (Oct 17, 2013)

So do they have any other plans for the site? Quite frankly, I prefer a McDonald's to a vacant lot. It's not like anything nice will ever want to set up next to the Windmill on bloody Stafford Rd. I was hoping we could force the teenager to get a job there if they opened.

And I think Brake's an asshole too. I loved it when a seniors home near me had an open garden day for MacMillan and he showed up. Half the old dears just sat inside while he piffled about... "Come on outside, Tom Brake is here." "No, I don't like him." *pout*


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 17, 2013)

Well I must be simple. I thought if the Council set local planning parameters then the Councillors would abide by them. I obviously have a lot to learn about local government. Is anyone here able to explain to me what happened ? In simple terms of course.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 17, 2013)

Chz said:


> So do they have any other plans for the site? Quite frankly, I prefer a McDonald's to a vacant lot. It's not like anything nice will ever want to set up next to the Windmill on bloody Stafford Rd. I was hoping we could force the teenager to get a job there if they opened.
> 
> And I think Brake's an asshole too. I loved it when a seniors home near me had an open garden day for MacMillan and he showed up. Half the old dears just sat inside while he piffled about... "Come on outside, Tom Brake is here." "No, I don't like him." *pout*


No Chz, no other plans. It needs a big corporation to clean up the contaminated land after a petrol station occupied the site for decades. The campaigners have won for us a big ole boarded up empty site for years to come. I hope they're pleased. They're pretty triumphant on their Facebook page "McDNOalds in Wallington." Perhaps the site owner will open it up again for the eastern european car wash, or perhaps travellers will take it over. Sutton Council is an absolute double-dealing disgrace. They make the rules and they break them.


----------



## Chz (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe it will keep the Travellers out of Beddington Park?


----------



## Chz (Oct 17, 2013)

This is the same council that doesn't have a problem with *two* Sainsbury's on the High Street. Especially when the second one opened directly across from the aforementioned independently-owned, excellent Turkish shop.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2013)

just a little plug for an independent business in Wallington, an old school friend of mines brother has opened this place.

http://www.the-brook.co.uk/

not been myself but i would if i was local.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Well I must be simple. I thought if the Council set local planning parameters then the Councillors would abide by them. I obviously have a lot to learn about local government. Is anyone here able to explain to me what happened ? In simple terms of course.



Self-interested LD, local govt. corruption. From one LD councillor to the Deputy Leader of the commons...



> * Text of email from me to Tom Brake MP 11/10/13:
> I regret I am unable to come to the meeting on Wed 16th as I have another meeting to attend.
> I am utterly opposed to this insensitive development. Not only will it generate a great deal of traffic, but if the experience of other McDonalds outlets is repeated, will result in a lot of noise, smell and litter.
> It will become a magnet for bored young people with nothing to do, and will further depress Stafford Road.
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

Dan U said:


> just a little plug for an independent business in Wallington, an old school friend of mines brother has opened this place.
> 
> http://www.the-brook.co.uk/
> 
> not been myself but i would if i was local.


 Looks promising Dan. How's the business going?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> The actor who played Zammo has a keycutting business round the corner.


Really? No one mentioned that before.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Really? No one mentioned that before.



They should have.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Looks promising Dan. How's the business going?



I don't know tbh as I don't speak to his brother really anymore but I am on their Facebook page and it seems to be going well, doing acoustic nights, book clubs etc and they've got a space community groups can hire. 

Coffee is meant to be good too! Alrite for Wallington if you ask me!

Where is this turkish shop people are mentioning. Is it new?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

Dan U said:


> I don't know tbh as I don't speak to his brother really anymore but I am on their Facebook page and it seems to be going well, doing acoustic nights, book clubs etc and they've got a space community groups can hire.
> 
> Coffee is meant to be good too! Alrite for Wallington if you ask me!
> 
> Where is this turkish shop people are mentioning. Is it new?



Down by the station, opposite the Melbourne...I think it used to be videos?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2013)

No its the old tyre place on the corner opposite the doctors on Park Lane or park Road, always get the two muddled up


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2013)

Ha sorry brogdale totally misread your post. Definitely wasn't there when I last lived there. Was when the video shop closed iirc.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

Dan U said:


> No its the old tyre place on the corner opposite the doctors on Park Lane or park Road, always get the two muddled up



No, the Turkish....you dolt


Dan U said:


> Ha sorry brogdale totally misread your post. Definitely wasn't there when I last lived there. Was when the video shop closed iirc.


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 17, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Self-interested LD, local govt. corruption. From one LD councillor to the Deputy Leader of the commons...


Who's Julian Pearcey ? 
I'd very much like to hear the recording of the meeting when it's produced. Only 6 Councillors apparently and unanimous. Given that they overrode their own planning officers' confirmation that the application fulfilled the requirements of all their own policies there must have been some red faces at the very least. Are planning officers now redundant if the Councillors ignore them at will ?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Who's Julian Pearcey ?
> I'd very much like to hear the recording of the meeting when it's produced. Only 6 Councillors apparently and unanimous. Given that they overrode their own planning officers' confirmation that the application fulfilled the requirements of all their own policies there must have been some red faces at the very least. Are planning officers now redundant if the Councillors ignore them at will ?



I have come across Pearcey in a professional capacity and, as my old Ma always said, if you can't speak well of someone......Were the DCC members all LD? I suppose they'd have to be really...in the one-party state(let) that is LBoS.

On reflection...Pearcey may not actually be a councillor atm.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

What Wallington really needs on that site is a petrol station*!

*with a Waitrose garage shop...obviously.


----------



## Chz (Oct 17, 2013)

The Brook is brilliant, its main problem being that I've no reason to go in there for excellent coffee when it's a 5 minute walk from my house that also has excellent coffee. 

My wife does go in for the stitch 'n' bitch night and their other events. To be completely honest, I've no fucking clue how they stay in business and if I thought going in for the odd coffee would keep them going I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2013)

Well it might help!


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 18, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I have come across Pearcey in a professional capacity and, as my old Ma always said, if you can't speak well of someone......Were the DCC members all LD? I suppose they'd have to be really...in the one-party state(let) that is LBoS.
> 
> On reflection...Pearcey may not actually be a councillor atm.


I dont know if the DCC members were all LD. The minutes arent posted yet and I was way too timid to go there myself. Lynchings are not common nowadays but ...
As an aside - I googled McDonalds Wallington just to nose around and I came across ME !! I post on the much duplicated Guardian site as "Concerned of Wallington." (not very original I know) I was amazed to find several sites listing all my comments. Now THAT is scary. What would have happened if I'd been preaching government overthrow ? A couple of grey suited guys at my door in the small hours ?


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 18, 2013)

brogdale said:


> What Wallington really needs on that site is a petrol station*!
> 
> *with a Waitrose garage shop...obviously.


Dont know about Waitrose, what about a Fortnum & Masons Express ?
When that site was a BP garage they cloned my debit card, stole all my meagre funds and ran me up an overdraft. Later they had an all night safe-cracking robbery with the guy on duty tied up - except it later emerged he was in on the caper.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 18, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> Dont know about Waitrose, what about a Fortnum & Masons Express ?
> When that site was a BP garage they cloned my debit card, stole all my meagre funds and ran me up an overdraft. Later they had an all night safe-cracking robbery with the guy on duty tied up - except it later emerged he was in on the caper.




...but handy to have a petrol station, nonetheless....


----------



## Steve Lewis (Oct 18, 2013)

Steve Lewis said:


> I dont know if the DCC members were all LD. The minutes arent posted yet and I was way too timid to go there myself. Lynchings are not common nowadays but ...
> As an aside - I googled McDonalds Wallington just to nose around and I came across ME !! I post on the much duplicated Guardian site as "Concerned of Wallington." (not very original I know) I was amazed to find several sites listing all my comments. Now THAT is scary. What would have happened if I'd been preaching government overthrow ? A couple of grey suited guys at my door in the small hours ?


 I also vent my anger often on AOL's Huffington Post, under a different psuedonym. Sure enough all my posts are on Google for all the world to see, commencing in 2011 when I became incensed about foxhunting. To quote Bob Geldof, "there's always someone looking at ya, uh oh uh oh."


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2013)

Chz said:


> And I think Brake's an asshole too. I loved it when a seniors home near me had an open garden day for MacMillan and he showed up. Half the old dears just sat inside while he piffled about... "Come on outside, Tom Brake is here." "No, I don't like him." *pout*



Look at the arsehole today in PMQ...







Can't wait for him/his sad apologists to come round knocking on my door....


----------



## Ned Kelly (Feb 5, 2016)

Still a boarded up waste land
 Hot Rocks next door looks nice.


----------



## Chz (Feb 6, 2016)

There's a planning proposal for three/four stories of flats there. With shops below and parking for _maybe_ half the flats. I'm sure the Sandy Lane South crowd will love it just as much as McDs.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2016)

Chz said:


> There's a planning proposal for three/four stories of flats there. With shops below and parking for _maybe_ half the flats. I'm sure the Sandy Lane South crowd will love it just as much as McDs.


If only the shopping level were a "little Waitrose" I'm sure they'd relent.

e2a : more detail here
Council appear to have accepted developer's paltry 4/29 units 'affordable".


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 6, 2016)

Ooh, local folk! Glad to see The Brook getting a mention, it's brilliant. I used to sing in their choir. Keep meaning to get a babysitter and drag Mr K down for open mic night.

Glad there is no McDirt on Stafford Rd. And yes, Tom Brake is a useless wanker. Although he did move himself to write me a three page letter when I called him a mendacious weasel.


----------



## Chz (Feb 6, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Although he did move himself to write me a three page letter when I called him a mendacious weasel.


Oh, you can't just leave us hanging with that! 

I was actually pro-McDonald's. There's very little in the way of "good" options for a contaminated site that size. It's either an ugly block of flats, or some sort of multi-national fast food. Looks like this proposal will probably be *both*. The problem is that the clean-up costs really limits who's willing to take it on - it's either going to have to turn an _immediate_ profit (flats, tiny, lots of them, without sufficient parking), or go to a company that can use a petrol-station sized site (_not_ John Lewis, in other words) that can afford to take the long-term view. I'll place a good bet that some of the "retail space" there is fried chicken, or a Burger King, or the like. Mini Waitrose won't happen with *eight* parking spots.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Ooh, local folk! Glad to see The Brook getting a mention, it's brilliant. I used to sing in their choir. Keep meaning to get a babysitter and drag Mr K down for open mic night.
> 
> Glad there is no McDirt on Stafford Rd. And yes, Tom Brake is a useless wanker. Although he did move himself to write me a three page letter when I called him a mendacious weasel.



Eta I already posted that. My memory!


----------

